# تأمل اليوم



## مسرة (6 مارس 2010)

"فبما أنّ هذه كلَّها تنحلّ، أيَّ أُناسٍ يجب أن تكونوا أنتم" (2 بطرس 11:3).
اقرأ: متّى 6: 19 - 24

سافر سائح أميركي إلى بولندا لزيارة واحدٍ من معلِّمي الدِّين الموقَّرين كان مشهوراً بحمكته.
ولاحظ الزائر أنَّ غُرفة الرَّجُل لا تحتوي إلاّ على طاولةٍ وكرسي وبعض الكتب.
وإذ استَغرب ذلك، سأل ذلك الخادمَ الجليل: "أين أثاثُك؟".
فأجاب خادمُ الربّ: "أثاثي؟ أين أثاثُك أنت يا صديقي؟".
فاعترض الأميركيُّ قائلاً: "أ تسألني عن أثاثي؟ ما أنا إلاَّ سائحٌ زائرٌ عابر!". 
إذ ذاك قال الخادم: "وأنا كذلك!". 
بل نحنُ جميعاً كذلك!.
ولمّا كان صحيحاً أنَّنا في هذا العالم مجرَّدُ سُيّاحٍ وزوّار عابرين، فينبغي لنا أن نتعلّم إرخاء قبضتنا عن ممتلكاتنا الأرضيَّة.
ومن شأن قول المسيح الصريح التالي أن يكون مُعيناً لنا: "متى كان لأحدٍ كثير، فليست حياتُه من أمواله" (لوقا 15:12).
فبدل أن نتهافت على اقتناء الأمور الأرضيَّة والتمسُّك بها، يليق بنا أن نُطيع هذه التوجيهة التي قالها مخلِّصنا الكريم بفمه المبارك:
"لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزاً على الأرض، حيثُ يُفسِد السوس والصدأ، وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون، بلِ اكنزوا لكم كنوزاً في السماء" (متى 19:6 و20).
فإن كنت معنيّاً أكثر من اللازم بمنزلٍ أو سيّارة أو ثياب أو حسابٍ مصرفي، فاطلب إلى الله أن يُعينك حتَّى تتعلَّم معنى خَزْن الكنوز في العالم الآتي.
تمسَّك جيِّداً بما هو أبديّ، وأرخِ قبضتك عمّا هو وقتيّ.



منقول


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2010)

*جميل اوي يا قمر*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## مسرة (6 مارس 2010)

سلام
شكرا لكي ياروزي 
يارب يسامحنا ويساعدنا كلنا


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 مارس 2010)

> ومن شأن قول المسيح الصريح التالي أن يكون مُعيناً لنا: "متى كان لأحدٍ كثير، فليست حياتُه من أمواله" (لوقا 15:12).
> فبدل أن نتهافت على اقتناء الأمور الأرضيَّة والتمسُّك بها، يليق بنا أن نُطيع هذه التوجيهة التي قالها مخلِّصنا الكريم بفمه المبارك:
> "لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزاً على الأرض، حيثُ يُفسِد السوس والصدأ، وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون، بلِ اكنزوا لكم كنوزاً في السماء" (متى 19:6 و20).


بجد موضوع جميل 

مرسي يااقمر ​


----------



## marian nabel (9 مارس 2010)

ان الرب الذى سرت امامة يرسل ملاكة معك وينجح طريقك


----------



## مسرة (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم با اخوتي على تعليفاتكم 
يسوع يحفظكم


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

تأملات فى منتهى الروعه


سلام الرب يسوع  ونعمته

​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على التأمل

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــــن 
شكرا ليكى على التأمل الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> "لا تكنزوا لكم كنوزاً على الأرض، حيثُ يُفسِد السوس والصدأ، وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون، بلِ اكنزوا لكم كنوزاً في السماء" (متى 19:6 و20).


 
*آمين لطالما احببت هذه الآية...*

*الرب يبارك يومكم...*

*تأمل رائع...*
*ميرسي كتير..*


----------

